# Pubs, Bars?..



## JayCT (Apr 7, 2012)

I am staying in Dokki, close to Midan Mesaha and was wondering if there were any pubs or bars around where one could enjoy a football match (like the "el classico" the other day) which is not located at a silly, sterile hotel and ridiculously expensive...


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know Dokki, but Yallabina is quite a good site for bar/pub listings.

Cairo360 sometimes has more detailed reviews.


----------



## JayCT (Apr 7, 2012)

PoleDancer said:


> I don't know Dokki, but Yallabina is quite a good site for pub listings.


Thanks a lot... I am checking it right away!


----------



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

My barfly days are done, but I can tell you that Deals in nearby Zamalek is probably what you're looking for. If you want a more earthy feel, check out the Downtown Bars, rather affectionately listed here:

Baladi Bar Website


This isn't recent info so it'll be interesting to see how these places have weathered the last 2 years.


----------

